# Do You Have a Tail to Tell !



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi all
Start of a New Year, thought I'd start a Friday Night fun thread. What tail does your lovely cockapoo have?

Although Millie's tail is often held up, especially when she's being mischievous , I obviously haven't got a photo of that. But here are a couple of Millie's tail. 



















Finally an action tail - swishing, with son trying to concentrate


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh what a shame, looks like I'm on my own this Friday


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh let me see what I have of little miss Lady's stubby tail!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

when she is shaved, you can see the length of her tail....










Stubby little puffy tail....Lady's coat really seems to grow out all around...very puffy girl.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

That picture on the steps is absolutely lovely!! Millies tail is soooo beautiful and long!! Unfortunately Sami and Carley have docked tails, so not much to show . . but Carleys bum is blondish and when she gets her tidy hygeine trim, she looks like she has a babboon bum!!! It is so funny looking in contrast to the black hair on her tummy and back !!! LOVE seeing the long tails . . .thanks!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molls tail shows her sable darker fur nicely - I don't let it get too long though as it tangles horribly and she hates it being brushed out.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Here's Meadow's inquisitive tail:


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Here is Frisbee's skinny little puppy tail followed by a dodgy photo of his tail today, it is really hard to get him to keep his tail still for a photo but then he did win "dog with the waggiest tail" at our village show 
Have a tail wagging weekend everyone x


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

And Jenna's wet one!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I like to pretend that Jake has a tail when it is really more of a nub.  I have been letting the hair grow which was working perfect but it has started to unravel.  I think i may have to cut it soon...


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy New Year Julie!

Here's Biccy's tail on holiday last year. He usually carries it over his back and it goes into a really tightly curled over tail when he is particularly alert.








and this is Honey's tail just starting to unravel. She usually carries hers up and over her back too.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah thanks for all the tails.
Lady has a lovely tail once her fur is all grown back 
Molly's sable tail is stunning. I know what you mean about it getting tangled, Millie is not a fan of me grooming hers - but I have discovered through necessity, that if you cut out a chunk of matted tail, it doesn't show !

Meadow's inquisitive tail is so cute  and so is Jenna's shiny wet one - you have two adventurous dogs.

What a difference Frisbee's tail is from puppy to adult, amazing 

Ah love Jakes tail, short but full and fluffy 

Looks like Biccy loves the beach as much as Millie  and love the unfurling tail of Honey.

Finally, poor Carly having a baboon bum - Nanci you do make me laugh 

Thanks everyone, don't feel so alone now


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki has a curly wurly piggy tail - unless she is miserable when it is down or wagging when it moves too fast to catch on camera!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, Biccy's can be a piggy tail too! Just like your 2nd pic of Kiki. x


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

Muttleys tail is just starting to unravel but his got it curled round him in this pic so u can't really see!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi I LOVE the picture of Kiki in your pitapata. 
2ndhandgal that is what I picture Jake's tail would be like if someone had not chopped it off  She actually reminds me a lot of Jake.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely, more tails  Kiki has a real up and over tail and poor Mutley is upside down, although I turned my head


----------

